# Brutal by Vaperite



## BigMacZA (18/6/17)

Picked up two bottles of their new juice today. Litchi Strawberry and Berry Apple Juice. Both great flavours with good cloud production. 60ml Gorilla Bottles. Price is good. Definitely recommend. Not normally a fruity vape person, but these are excellent.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

